# How to stop Alfie nibbling my socks?



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

This is the first time i've owned a Cockapoo (or indeed a dog) my husband has had many pet dogs before though.

Alfie keeps nibbling my socks, not all the time just when he is in a playful mood. When this happens I have stopped playing with him and walked away, or sat on the settee with my feet up and said no.

I am not sure if there is something else I should be doing. I fuss over him when he isn't nibbling.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Cockapoos love socks! It's a fact thats been well documented on this forum. Sorry, know that's not very helpful. What you are doing sounds fine and they do gradually grow out of that habit.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I just used to let Mable pull mine off ... it gave me some peace... its short lived, like Helen says they grow out of it lol x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy did the same, still loves diving headfirst into Ugg boot style slippers xx


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Thanks both of you. I don't mind so much when they are my socks, I just wonder what will happen if Alfie tries to take the socks of the children lol. 

I have made my husband go and get a squeaky toy (I may regret that thou) and try to encourage Alfie to play with that instead.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp is 9 mths and still steals socks whenever he gets the chance !


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy likes to bring them to people walking in the door. the others take notens for them that and pants.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf likes pants lol ... I enjoy nothing more than telling my 13yr old daughter that hers are on the lawn !!!! Does nt stop her dropping them on her bedroom floor though x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Wilf likes pants lol ... I enjoy nothing more than telling my 13yr old daughter that hers are on the lawn !!!! Does nt stop her dropping them on her bedroom floor though x


Yes Lolly likes my 12 yr old daughters bra's, socks and knickers! But any socks or knickers/pants will do. She loves the labels on my sons pants! 

But as for the feet thing - (stop reading if at all squeemish about feet ) I was filing my feet (trying to get them decent for the nice weather) and Lolly just couldn't keep away from them. She was licking them and even started to lick up the skin dust from the floor  Yuck!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Janet now we are fessing up ... been there as well lol .... "leave, leave it " ... while Im running for the hoover x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

For any pet that adores eating and rolling in most varieties of animal poo, a bit of human skin is pretty harmless really :laugh:


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> For any pet that adores eating and rolling in most varieties of animal poo, a bit of human skin is pretty harmless really :laugh:


Rosie carried a bit of sheep poo in her mouth for a good five minutes on our walk last night. YUK!

I've mentioned this before, I'm sure, but the book I'm reading puts a new spin on the sock/slipper obsession. Because a dog's world is ruled by smell, something like a sock or a shoe is so covered in our smell that the dog may actually view it as a part of the person who wears it. So by taking our shoes/slippers/socks, they are just trying to keep a piece of you for themselves. It's an expression of love!

Where the sheep poo fits in with that is beyond me.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol, oh Rosie....lol...

Lady loves the ugg boots head first too....and used to attack socks on feet, and bottoms of pant legs. That has stoped, but she LOVES socks,,,,clean dirty doesn't matter, I have givien her a sock that she keeps and is her favorite toy to toss around. too bad I spent money on all those other toys when a sock with a hole is her fav. lol.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love your reasoning Loiuse.. and yeh Amanda you can save your money up for antlers lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHHAHAH Yah, Ummmm I don't think I could stomach that...lol maybe i will become brave...I can touch the pigs ears now....lol I am such a woosey


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

So pleased to hear that it is not unusual lol. If he sticks to socks it won't be too bad. Not sure I like the idea of Alfie nicking my pants though lol...


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

One of Dylans favourite toys is my old slippers. Now whenever they get old and stinky I pass them on to him :ugh:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> But as for the feet thing - (stop reading if at all squeemish about feet ) I was filing my feet (trying to get them decent for the nice weather) and Lolly just couldn't keep away from them. She was licking them and even started to lick up the skin dust from the floor  Yuck!


Janet, I had just eaten my dinner when I read this, yuck! Seriously, I thought it was bad that I can't seem to go to the toilet without my 3 year old being in tow but Lolly wins hands down! I don't like feet. If I didn't need them to walk I'd chop mine off!


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to hear the love of socks is a common cockapoo issue and not just mine! My three year old's socks make her so happy! Maybe I should just give her a pair of her own but would that confuse her?


----------

